

HOW TO: Track Hurricane Earl Online - felideon
http://mashable.com/2010/09/02/track-hurricane-earl/

======
carbocation
I really like Stormpulse, but this is a problematic post. The title is
editorialized, focusing on a layout feature (Stormpulse gets its own
subheading, whereas other sites are clustered by similarity). A layout
artifact on mashable.com doesn't mean that Stormpulse is truly considered to
be in a category of its own; in fact, I think it easily fits in with the
Google Maps mashups, but I don't really care either way.

Tl;dr: I think this title makes sense for an internal company email, but not
HN. The article linked, however, is useful, so I'm not flagging this.

~~~
felideon
Point taken. I'll change the title back, but I just wanted to share the "good
news" with fellow HN'ers as I do believe Stormpulse to be in it's own
category, and not really just a layout artifact for this blog post.

Not sure why you think we fit under the Google Maps mashup category, when we
are not using Google Maps at all.

~~~
carbocation
I mean, they should have called the category "interactive maps" and then it
would be fitting. You're not in a category of your own; you are the leader of
the category.

Anyways, I meant no offense - I use your site regularly during hurricane
season and sincerely enjoy it.

